
System Programming Book in GitHub Wiki - Maksadbek
https://github.com/angrave/SystemProgramming/wiki
======
men
This is great. Are there such books written in Scheme? I am new to programming
and still very ignorant, but in my experience so far Scheme seems to be
unbelievably simple and easy. How come people prefer these clunky, unwieldy,
unruly and, frankly speaking, scary languages like Java?

~~~
surganov
You can try The Little Schemer

~~~
men
Is it about Systems Programming?

~~~
surganov
It's about Scheme and functional programming in general

------
TazeTSchnitzel
GitHub Wiki? Why not WikiBooks, which is designed for this purpose?

~~~
ExpiredLink
It's more a FAQ than a book.

------
netheril96
People now use GitHub not only to host codes, but also host legal documents,
write blogs, write wiki books, as a discussion forum (issues). I also use
GitHub to host SVG images.

It seems a bit hackish though, as though GitHub is not designed for these
unorthodox usages.

~~~
sytse
GitLab CEO here, I think git tools will get better for non-programming use.
GitHub is adding a lot of file formats (3D files, etc.) and people are
creating book and law making tools with GitLab (see the section 'Build with
GitLab' on
[https://about.gitlab.com/applications/](https://about.gitlab.com/applications/)
for examples). I do believe the interface needs to be simpler, but sites like
PenFlip are already experimenting with an easy to understand interface.

